

Microsoft's 64GB Surface Pro will only have 23GB usable storage - quadrahelix
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/17ibhc/microsofts_64gb_surface_pro_will_only_have_23gb/

======
bdfh42
Yup $1,000 (with a keyboard) gets you a tablet with 23Gb of storage.

For $200 you can get a Chromebook which comes with a hard drive - plus you
could get an iPad with the change or save a pile of money and get a Nexus 10
for $400.

Still trying to figure out the Surface Pro stylus though - what is that about?

